
Time formatting and storage bugs - mkroman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_formatting_and_storage_bugs
======
ceautery
It's weird that the 2036 NTP problem isn't called out in the article, but is
linked to in the categories at the bottom. I conjecture that, like the
article, this will be overlooked and have bad consequences. Fortunately, I'll
be retiring that year.

